# Lost - Brown Pelican Case at Westwater Take Out



## royaldouchebag (Jul 18, 2009)

I left a brown Pleican case at the Westwater takeout. It was the size that was the same size as an ammo can. The box had a first aid kit, repair kit, water filter, shovel, hatchet, rope and some other random junk.

Please let me know if you picked it up.

Thanks,

GD


----------



## royaldouchebag (Jul 18, 2009)

royaldouchebag said:


> I left a brown Pleican case at the Westwater takeout. It was the size that was the same size as an ammo can. The box had a first aid kit, repair kit, water filter, shovel, hatchet, rope and some other random junk.
> 
> Please let me know if you picked it up.
> 
> ...


 
I left it at the top of the ramp at about 2:00 on 5/11/14. May have left some other junk there too, but have not taken full inventory yet.


----------



## BLM_Moab (Feb 25, 2011)

*found*

Your brown Pelican case is at the Westwater Ranger Station. Hopefully you or a friend will be on another Westwater trip soon and you could claim it at that time. If not, please contact me to work out an arrangement. 
Thanks


----------



## royaldouchebag (Jul 18, 2009)

BLM_Moab said:


> Your brown Pelican case is at the Westwater Ranger Station. Hopefully you or a friend will be on another Westwater trip soon and you could claim it at that time. If not, please contact me to work out an arrangement.
> Thanks


 
Sweet.....I think I'm going to have someone pick it up tomorrow, but I need to get a hold of him first. 

Thank you so much for the reply, and I will be in touch.

GD


----------

